# Bluetooth headphones



## kovalcik (Mar 31, 2014)

Can anybody recommend a set of bluetooth headphones appropriate for workshop use? I want to use them to listen to music/sports/audio books while doing general shop work so they need to be able to cancel/block out the sound of loud tools like my planer and router in addition to normal background noise such as the dust collector. Not too picky as far as sound quality since I mostly listen to books or ball games. 

Thanks


----------



## BSea (Mar 31, 2014)

I interested in this too.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 31, 2014)

I am not sure about them but I like to hear what is going on in my shop. You can hear things going on that you wouldn't hear with those on? Also the distraction would not be good at all for me. Just a thought.


----------



## Mike Powell (Mar 31, 2014)

LG makes a great set Like this.
LG Headphones 3.5: Cell Phones & Accessories | eBay
Although this set is pink (just first pic I came across) I have the black pair.  They dont wrap around your head, the set sits on your shoulder/neck, and the buds are magnitized in it when not in use and you pull them out for use.


----------



## Exabian (Mar 31, 2014)

I use these they work really well for me:

Monster iSport freedom


Not sure on the price, it was a gift.


----------



## kovalcik (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks Mike and Exabian, but neither one of those looks like it would block the noise of a router or planer.


----------



## Falcon1220 (Mar 31, 2014)

I use these
Motorola S10HD Bluetooth Stereo Headset | Wireless & Bluetooth | Ratings & Reviews | TheSource.ca

Can connect to your phone as a handsfree
Mute, Jump forward/ back , volue control, 
Even without music playing they work great for hearing protection in the shop.
Works well for running/ gym work


----------



## Mike Powell (Mar 31, 2014)

I know that mine mostly cover the noise of an F-16.  Routers and Planers are pretty loud though, may not cut it.  

I know that Bose makes a set noise reduction headphones.  But you are going to pay for the name...


----------



## kovalcik (Mar 31, 2014)

Mike Powell said:


> I know that mine mostly cover the noise of an F-16.  Routers and Planers are pretty loud though, may not cut it.
> 
> I know that Bose makes a set noise reduction headphones.  But you are going to pay for the name...


 
Really?  I need to take another look at them.  I have used other ear bud versions and they did not black enough sound.  If those block out a jet engine they must be better than I thought.


----------



## Mike Powell (Mar 31, 2014)

They are pretty nice.  My dorm was right on the flight line, when I had them in, I didnt hear much.


----------



## Exabian (Mar 31, 2014)

kovalcik said:


> Thanks Mike and Exabian, but neither one of those looks like it would block the noise of a router or planer.



I use these on the L Train here in chicago as well as my shop. They block out about 85 to 90 percent of the noise with both. I'm not sure how much noise your looking to cancel out but from what I researched and tested while looking for some of my own I found that the model Bose makes to be the best.


----------



## Crashmph (Mar 31, 2014)

mikespenturningz said:


> I am not sure about them but I like to hear what is going on in my shop. You can hear things going on that you wouldn't hear with those on? Also the distraction would not be good at all for me. Just a thought.



I have to agree with Mike on this one... I have thought about noise canceling headphones before, but I would rather hear things going wrong with my tools.  Wearing proper hearing protection in the shop is a must, but so is hearing when things are going wrong before they really go wrong.

If you are dead seat one them... I have headphones for my NASCAR radios that can drown out 43 Sprint Cup cars barreling around at Richmound and that place is ridiculously loud. 

These are really expensive in my book, but I have used them and they are awesome for what you are looking for. Plus you can answer phone calls with them too.

Michael


----------



## Fireengines (Mar 31, 2014)

Not blue tooth but hands free and only $1.00.  But wait, if you order now you get two headsets.  That's right, two headsets for the price of one.


----------



## kovalcik (Apr 1, 2014)

Mike and Crash,

I also like to hear my tools, but I am talking about working with VERY LOUD tools such as a planer (DW735) or router (2HP Porter Cable) or running my chain saw.  With no hearing protection you WILL damage your hearing.   Right now I use full coverage hearing protectors from Peltor with a built in radio.  The reception in my shop is lousy so the radio is useless. I can plug in an MP3 player, but the cord gets caught on stuff unless I tuck everything in and then it is a pain to remove them if I need to talk to someone.   That is why I am looking for an alternative.  Peltor does have bluetooth models, but they are very pricey ($350-$500) and a lot fancier than I need.  I was hoping someone had found one that worked well and did not cost so much.


----------



## butchf18a (Apr 2, 2014)

The first time you get your fingers near a moving blade you cannot hear will be the last time you wear them!


----------



## kovalcik (Apr 2, 2014)

butchf18a said:


> The first time you get your fingers near a moving blade you cannot hear will be the last time you wear them!


 
I guess I find your comment puzzling. I have never had an incident where I mistook a machine for being off because I could not hear it running.  If you have a machine turned on, you better have you eyes on the moving parts, not your ear.  I have been a wood worker for over 35 years and not only do I have all my fingers,  I can still hear very well.  

 IMO hearing protection is just as important a safety measure as goggles and a dust mask and each should be worn when appropriate.  Again, I am not looking for something to wear while running my lathe.  My planer's noise rating is around 100dB.  You are not going to spend much time in a  shop with that running without some kind of hearing protection!


----------



## triw51 (Apr 2, 2014)

I use ear buds with my Iphone then wear hearing protection (ear muffs) over the ear buds. Then if you are not using the noisy equipment you can take the muffs off.  I can hear my phone ring and my message ding from my phone
I learned this from my daughter who was in the navy and had to wear hearing protection on the run way near planes taking off.  With the ear buds and muffs she could communicate with her team mates while the planes were taking off.


----------



## endacoz (Jan 14, 2016)

Any updates on recommended wireless headphones? 

I currently use s blue tooth speaker but it had to be loud to be heard above my lathe.

I only listen when I'm sanding and not needing 100% focus on the lathe.

I'm looking to spend under $100 on a decent pair,  buds probly so I can still wear safety glasses and a face shield without hindrance.


----------



## Josh@csusa (Jan 15, 2016)

I have used these myself for a year now and I love them. Charge pretty quick and 8+ hours of listen time. Bluetooth to the phone and when I am using super loud equipment then a normal pair of ear muffs go over the top. Pretty nice
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B013WV1SZE?tag=price475-20&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Marko50 (Jan 19, 2016)

If you can afford them, Bose makes a great noise canceling head set. Here's the link on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Bose-SoundLin...rds=bose+wireless+noise+cancelling+headphones


----------



## thewishman (Jan 19, 2016)

I got thee a couple of weeks ago and LOVE them.

Genuine LG Tone Infinim HBS 900 Bluetooth Headeset Silver Harmon Kardon Sound 874305006773 | eBay


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Jan 19, 2016)

I have a pare of lg tone pro's around my neck right now. HBS-750, had them for a year and love them. I use them all the time in my shop, on the track, driving, or doing school.


----------



## endacoz (Jan 27, 2016)

After a few weeks of hard decisions and a lot of research I went with these

Robot Check

 they stay in the ear well and I enjoy that 8 hour battery life of music!  And 2 hour charge time.


----------

